# Ceiling Sound Insulation



## Leah Frances

No. :no:


----------



## OhioDon

"No" that it's not worth the cost of the higher R values or "No", it's not worth doing at all?


----------



## parts

Fiberglass is not the best as far as sound deadening I don't think you will see much of an improvement after R-19. The R-19 will be a lot easier to get in the bays around the wires and pipes than thicker insulation also. Roxul works better but is some nasty stuff to work with. http://www.roxul.com/home


----------



## ANGRYKOREAN

OhioDon, parts is absolutely correct. I've also researched this subject and the general consensus seems to be that R-19 is the 'best you can get'. You can go higher but it becomes diminishing returns.


----------



## OhioDon

Roxul might be around $100 more than fiberglass. Is it that much better at sound blocking?


----------



## MikeKy55

OhioDon said:


> Roxul might be around $100 more than fiberglass. Is it that much better at sound blocking?


A bunch better. I just did mine and if the basement door is shut, you can't hear whats going on upstairs if your down or downstairs if your up.

I was very impressed with the sound deadening of Roxul.

I found Roxul user friendly too. Cut it with a regular steak knife or butcher knife. Doesn't make you itch either.


----------



## sbkim

Great question. Is there significant difference in sound attenuation between R13 and R30 for ceilings? Based n my cursory research, I think some insulation is better than none but can't seem to find anything that thicker insulation is that much better. Thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash

At R13, most of the sound is coming via the framing after that.


----------



## sbkim

Windows on Wash said:


> At R13, most of the sound is coming via the framing after that.


Sorry but not sure what you mean... R19 is another reasonably priced option if that's better?


----------



## Windows on Wash

The vibrations that are be transmitted via the framing are the more responsible contributors for sound after the hollow cavity is insulated with either Roxul or fiberglass.

This is why staggered wall assemblies give better STC ratings.


----------



## sbkim

Windows on Wash said:


> The vibrations that are be transmitted via the framing are the more responsible contributors for sound after the hollow cavity is insulated with either Roxul or fiberglass.
> 
> This is why staggered wall assemblies give better STC ratings.


Got it thanks. Do you think R-11 is adequate for this purpose?


----------

